# Hiya!



## Lissy (Mar 17, 2006)

I am so glad I came across this forum! I think I have become more of a dog person in recent years but cats were my first love! And of course, I will never be without one!

I have always had a Siamse to share my life with. My current cat is a 4 year old blue-point Siamese called Minnow (NEVER Minou)!!!  That's right, she's named after a fish! She isn't very found of other felines but loves dogs and as a result - she thinks she's a dog!

Anyway, my real reason for joining the forum is because I need to ask a few questions about a stray cat that found me this morning. I am off to look for the appropriate forum to post under!

This looks like a great forum! :thumb 

And of course, it wouldn't be an introduction without pictures!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, she is so pretty!  Does she like to try and catch fish since her name is Minnow? :wink: :lol: I see she is in that boat :wink: .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You have such a cute kitty, and one that likes to go outdoors and go boating...how fun! Welcome aboard


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

That's a very beautiful cat... :wolfie 

Welcome to the gang...


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello, and welcome here


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome!!

Oh, what a beauty! Your cat has lovely markings and gorgeous eyes!


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard!
Minnow is so beautiful, I look forward to seeing more pictures of her and your dogs too.


----------



## Lissy (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome!! I can't wait to get to know everyone and start posting!


----------

